# 청취자, 애청자



## Ladymeri

Does anyone know what's the difference between these two words?
청취자, 애청자 
Thank you for your help


----------



## comang0909

Hello

청취자 is just listener.(ex. radio, etc.)
and in the 애청자, '애' means 'love or like'.
so 애청자 means the person who love or like listens radio for example.

I hope it's clear for you.


----------



## CharlesLee

청취자means a listener, and 애청자 means a listener with love.


----------



## avbv22

'청취자' is a listener and '애청자' is a listener who listens to the specific radio program. 
Both words are usually used for radio listeners.


----------



## jun lee

청취자 means people who is listening some particular radio program at specific time, but 애청자 means regular listener for some particular radio program.


----------

